# Compatible cars with Golden Bright track?



## thedaddy (Nov 19, 2020)

My son has a Golden Bright slot car racing track with 1:43 sized cars. Do you know if cars from different brands will work with this track? Will Carrera cars work on it?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can you post pics of the track?
All brands should work...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the website: GB Group (golden-bright.com) 
There are both AC and battery powered sets. The track looks conventional, I could not tell what the operating voltage might be for either the AC or battery powered tracks.. Perhaps thedaddy could measure that.


----------



## Wr250ralex (Aug 12, 2021)

Rich Dumas said:


> Here is the website: GB Group (golden-bright.com)
> There are both AC and battery powered sets. The track looks conventional, I could not tell what the operating voltage might be for either the AC or battery powered tracks.. Perhaps thedaddy could measure that.





thedaddy said:


> My son has a Golden Bright slot car racing track with 1:43 sized cars. Do you know if cars from different brands will work with this track? Will Carrera cars work on it?


Scx are really cool cars. The deal is, GB cars run at 6v. Get a new power supply and you can run scx, I haven't tried Carrera, all day long at 9v, and 12v. The 12v will still enable the really good scx cars to fly off the track, but on a smaller layout 9v is cool. Hangin a tire off the track through the twisties with a slot car..... Epic! The connector fits GB track, make sure. GB track is cheap. Their layouts are cheap too. BUT, it's good track! 1/43😎
Alex. I'm new this year.


----------

